# Papá Dios



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Me gustaría saber si la expresión familiar Papá Dios es habitual en vuestras tierras.

Que yo sepa, por estos pagos no lo es, pero tal vez sí lo sea y yo no me enteré .

Vale decir, que mi pregunta se dirige a todo el campo hispanohablante.


----------



## swift

Hola, Totor:

En Costa Rica tiene algún uso. Convive con _Tatica Dios_, coloquial —quizá un ruralismo o por lo menos una forma pintoresca—. Añado que solo he oído estas expresiones de parte de personas que profesan la religión católica.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

A mí me suena como una expresión moderna, muy reciente, porque cuando yo era niño nunca la escuché, pero actualmente es común en el "lenguaje infantil".

En mi época, los niños decíamos "Diosito", lo cual descubrí, años más tarde, que algunas persona que no son de mi región lo toman a mal, como una especie de blasfemia (no ven bien decir "Dios" en diminutivo) cuando en realidad es un diminutivo de amor. En fin... que el otro, el "papá Dios", ese sí me es ajeno.

Y por supuesto, es de estas cosas cuya existencia no está atada a ninguna época, y se comprueba con una rápida revisión de libros antiguos:

*1899*.- _Obras completas de D. José M. de Pereda_:


> Para eso está la madre que se lo prohibe, como todo lo malo, y les amenaza con el enojo de Papá-Dios, y hasta con la venida de Pateta y del Cancón.


*1882*.- _Los ceros: galería de contemporáneos_. Vicente Riva Palacio:


> en una casa católica la madre le enseña al niño un crucifijo, y le dice: 'papá Dios'.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Por aquí absolutamente desconocida (gracias a quien sea...).

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

Por aquí podría entenderse (como Papá-Estado, y otras similares), como referencia a la creencia en un Dios que supliría o al que se le atribuirían las funciones de un padre (que esté siempre ahí para protegerte y al que puedas acudir cuando tengas un problema, y suponga por sí mismo una autoridad moral), pero vamos, no es de uso habitual en el lenguaje corriente, al menos en España.


----------



## Seelewig

Hola. 





totor said:


> Me gustaría saber si la expresión familiar Papá Dios es habitual en vuestras tierras.


En la mía no, ni en otras zonas que he conocido del NE de España.
En su contexto, no sería muy difícil entenderla, a partir del concepto de Dios Padre.
(A mí me sonaría muy cariñoso, probablemente a lenguaje infantil. En el contexto de una catequesis, por ejemplo, no me sorprendería nada, por mucho que no la haya oído).


----------



## totor

Gracias, queridos, por las respuestas.

Tal vez tendría que ampliar un poco la consulta y preguntarles cuál sería el apelativo familiar que emplearían para referirse a Dios, como


swift said:


> Tatica Dios


o


MiguelitOOO said:


> Diosito


No un término infantil, como dice Miguelito, sino un apelativo familiar.

Para que quede más claro, busco un equivalente al 'buen Dios' que usan los franceses.


----------



## soplamocos

"Papá dios" nunca, pero sí alguna vez "tata dios", y escrito alguna vez "taita dios".
En cuanto a apelativos familiares, creo que "el barba", "el de arriba".


----------



## totor

El problema es que 'tata dios' me parece muy regional, soplamocos.

No creo que nadie lo use más allá del Río de la Plata, con suerte los chilenos…


----------



## swift

Yo no uso ninguna de esas, pero me parece que la más “ecuménica” sería “Diosito”.


----------



## Señor K

soplamocos said:


> "Papá dios" nunca, pero sí alguna vez "tata dios", y escrito alguna vez "taita dios".
> En cuanto a apelativos familiares, creo que "el barba", "el de arriba".





totor said:


> El problema es que 'tata dios' me parece muy regional, soplamocos.
> 
> No creo que nadie lo use más allá del Río de la Plata, con suerte los chilenos…



Es exactamente lo que iba a decir. Con mi reducido conocimiento de los apelativos religiosos, he escuchado que se usa más "Tata/Tatita Dios" en Chile, más que cosas como "Papá Dios".

El otro que es muy común es precisamente "Diosito".


----------



## Seelewig

totor said:


> Para que quede más claro, busco un equivalente al 'buen Dios' que usan los franceses.


"Diosito", "Diosito mío", suenan bien, pero dependerá del contexto. No parecería muy apropiado para el título "Le diable et le bon Dieu".


----------



## totor

Seelewig said:


> No parecería muy apropiado para el título "Le diable et le bon Dieu".




Muy cierto. Y si Sartre lo viera se volvería a morir.


----------



## Circunflejo

soplamocos said:


> "el de arriba"



Esta se usa por aquí en contextos informales no relacionados con la religión.


----------



## totor

Sí, en realidad el uso de los dos apelativos


soplamocos said:


> "el barba", "el de arriba"


es más bien informal, por estos lares.


----------



## swift

Creo que para el caso de la traducción, yo optaría por _el Altísimo _o_ el Señor_.


----------



## jorgema

Yo he escuchado Papá Dios en mi país, tanto en sentido religioso como no; dependiendo del contexto hasta con ironía. Diosito también es común; suena más afectivo y no pertenece sólo al lenguaje infantil. 
Taita Dios, por lo menos en Lima, no se usa o no se considera bien, pues tiene la carga de ser un quechuismo (que lo sea o no es otro tema) usado sólo por inmigrantes de la zonas altoandinas.


----------



## totor

Todavía no sé por cual decantarme.

Algunas me parecen muy regionales, otras muy informales o infantiles, las de más allá demasiado formales… 

El problema es que el contexto no tiene ninguna de esas características.

Apostaría que el autor lo menciona así (Bon Dieu) precisamente por esa ausencia de un contexto religioso, y para no darle un carácter demasiado formal y elevado.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, en fránces están usando un adjetivo antepuesto, lo cual no es común en español aunque también lo hacemos.
No es lo mismo "El buen Juan" que "Juan el bueno", y podemos aprovechar que la palabra "Dios" no solamente es un nombre propio sino también un sustantivo y traducirlo como "El Dios Bueno/justo":

_El Diablo y Dios el justo.

*_No poner una coma inmediatamente después de la palabra "Dios", sería una licencia por ser un título.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Todavía no sé por cual decantarme.
> 
> _[...]_


“El Señor” es una forma bastante neutra (ni muy formal, ni infantil, ni rural, ni regional). Es la forma más usual de referirse a Dios sin mencionar su nombre.


----------



## totor

Sí, es la que yo había pensado, José, el Señor o simplemente… Dios.

Voy a ponerles el texto, para que tengan más de dónde agarrarse:

[…] visualmente el mundo natural presenta de buena gana a nuestros ojos, no solo en las obras del hombre sino también en las de ???, colores vivos, formas fuertes, que por otra parte sirven para el arte como modelos privilegiados […]


----------



## oa2169

"Nuestro Señor" fue lo que se vino inmediatamente a a cabeza apenas terminé de leer el contexto.


----------



## totor

Me temo que


oa2169 said:


> Nuestro Señor


tiene mucha carga en este caso.

No conozco personalmente al autor, pero me da la sensación de que mantiene distancias con respecto a lo religioso.


----------



## soplamocos

¿"el creador", "la creación"?


----------



## totor

soplamocos said:


> "el creador"


Sí, esa me parece bastante neutra, ¿no?


----------



## Señor K

... pero deberia ser en mayúsculas, ¿o no?


----------



## anahiseri

imagino que totor busca algo que suene como en alemán "der liebe Gott", pero me temo que no tenemos nada de eso en España. Aquí Dios no es un ser cariñoso y cercano.......


----------



## totor

Es posible que el problema sea ese, sí…


anahiseri said:


> Aquí Dios no es un ser cariñoso y cercano


Pero a decir verdad, tampoco lo fue allá por Alemania ni en cualquier lugar de este mundo, anahiseri…

Y en todo caso, tendría que ser 'no solo en las obras del hombre sino también en las del Creador'.


----------



## Circunflejo

totor said:


> Y en todo caso, tendría que ser 'no solo en las obras del hombre sino también en las del Creador'.



Podría ser también _no solo en las obras del hombre sino también en las de su creador_.


----------



## totor

Me temo que no, por lo que dije en el post # 23: prefiero más distancia.


----------



## swift

Señor K said:


> ... pero deberia ser en mayúsculas, ¿o no?


¡Ay, Señor K! Eres incorregible. Con _c _mayúscula, sí.


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Saludos a todos:

No sé si llamarlo ya un arcaísmo, pero la expresión "Papá Dios" era una forma muy seria en que las personas mayores se referían a Dios, sobretodo ante los niños. He llegado a escuchar a personas ancianas usar esa expresión con seriedad y hasta severidad. Hoy en día escucho a alguna gente adulta recordar a sus papás usando esa expresión. Otras expresiones con el mismo valor eran "Papá Lindo" y "Dios Lindo". (De paso: no se le podía decir "linda" o "lindo" a ninguna persona. Ser Lindo era un atributo exclusivo de Dios en el lenguaje de aquella época).

Lo que no aseguro es cuán extenso era el uso de "Papá Dios". Tengo la impresión de que se usaba en medios rurales y urbanos de la costa peruana. En la sierra (donde la gente también es muy religiosa) la literatura recoge mucho la expresión "Tayta Dios", que sería "Señor Dios" en quechua.

Durante mi infancia y juventud, un cómico usó el "Papá Dios" de una forma cariñosa, casi nostálgica. En parte, por ello hoy no se entiende de forma muy solemne esa expresión. Es más, cuando escuché a los mayores recordar esa expresión, lo hacían con referencia a este cómico, que era irrespetuoso su uso de esa frase.

Respecto a tu traducción. *totor*, creo que la traducción literal no suena muy religiosa para el lector de hoy, más me parece una forma amable y nostálgica de referirse a Dios. ¿Soy el único con esa idea? Quizás el tiempo ha obrado el mismo efecto que aquel cómico de mi infancia. (A los peruanos: me refiero a Tulio Loza en la década de los setenta y ochenta).

[…] visualmente el mundo natural presenta de buena gana a nuestros ojos, no solo en las obras del hombre sino también en las del buen Dios, colores vivos, formas fuertes, que por otra parte sirven para el arte como modelos privilegiados […]

Si al final decides que "Papá Dios" te puede servir, solo te sugeriría quitar la mayúscula: "papá Dios". (Decir "papá dios" o "buen dios" ya es demasiado chato).


----------



## soplamocos

Debo decir que hoy, hace un par de horas, escuché "el Dios padre" ¿o "el Dios Padre"? (nunca recuerdo el uso de mayúsculas en los apodos)


----------



## MiguelitOOO

soplamocos said:


> Debo decir que hoy, hace un par de horas, escuché "el Dios padre" ¿o "el Dios Padre"? (nunca recuerdo el uso de mayúsculas en los apodos)


Sería un buen equivalente, pues en "Buen Dios" no se específica para quién es un "buen" Dios (no lo sería necesariamente para quien lo dice), al igual que en "Dios Padre" que tampoco se especifica para quién sería un "padre" (no lo sería necesariamente para quien lo expresa).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

En vista que este hilo se convirtió en una solicitud de un listado de palabras, lo cual contraviene las reglas del foro, éste queda cerrado.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.


*Ayutuxtepeque*
*Moderador*


----------

